# Fraise (ou Smultron)



## ehquionest (13 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
j'utilise Smultron, puis maintenant Fraise en éditeur de texte notamment pour modifier des fichier php.
Sauf que à chaque fois que je fais "Enregistrer" ou "Fermer" ou "Quitter", j'ai une fenêtre me disant "Une erreur est survenue lors de l'enregistrement". Je clique sur "Ok" la fenêtre réapparait et me dit la même chose, je dois faire la manip 3 fois dessus pour que le logiciel ferme. J'avais ça déjà sous Lion et ça me fait pareil sous Mountain Lion...
Une idée ?
Merci


----------



## sparo (13 Octobre 2012)

Le développement de fraise et au point mort depuis des années ... Je te conseil textwrangler ou carrément Xcode


----------



## ehquionest (14 Octobre 2012)

Ok merci pour ces infos !
Samuel


----------



## edd72 (14 Octobre 2012)

Smultron, par contre, est mis à jour.
(la version 4 pour Lion, la version 5 pour Mountain Lion... dispos sur l'App Store)

*Note du modo :* Bon, on va déménager chez les développeurs, là, parce que la finalité de la chose dépasse largement du cadre de "Bureautique, Utilitaires, éducation" !


----------

